# Bentley and Evye



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Things are going very well....very busy !!! He is so sweet. Put him in his crate last night, a second of whimpering and out like a light until 2:30 a.m. A pee-pee and right back to sleep until 6:30 this morning. He has peed on my area rug in the family room more in his less than 24 hours here than Evye has in her 2-1/2 months. He is not a good potty boy but it's early. They are getting along wonderfully. Evye let's him know she is alpha every opportunity she gets but he holds his own. They are both sleeping...they wear each other out. Like Linda said, a tired puppy is a good puppy. It's a honeymoon phase but our first day/night have gone well.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My first thought..how cute are THEY!?! Second, how crazy is SHE?! lol
Better you then me. Have fun, though.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, how adorable! If Evye is like my Holly, she will always be alpha. Bentley looks like he is happy to have a big sister, though. Congratulations!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sharlene, they are both so adorable!!! You must be in puppy heaven right now! 
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have only joined the ranks of the crazies. So many duo young ones, even littermates...They're loving it, so I figure if they can do it, so can I (I hope/pray Double the work, double the expense, double the grooming, but double the joy. Watching the two of them just melts my heart.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

your home looks like there's lots of fun going on - - glad everything is going well with Bentley and Evye!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They really are adorable! Love the pics.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you Lina. I only hope I can capture a cute avitar like you have. So far, they don't stay still long enough. Most of my pictures get dumped because they turn out a blur. But our hearts are happy. DH is on vacation for the next week to puppy assist. The true test comes when he goes back to work and I am sole puppy caregiver.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That was so nice of your hubby to take a week off! The first week is the hardest so I'm sure it'll be fine when he gets back to work.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh look at the size difference! I am loving it!

They sure do grow up fast! Looks like they are going to keep themselves entertained and tire out together. I am sure you are loving the two playing together. It is a lot of work being a playmate for a Hav, you can now take a mini break from being the sole playmate and let Evye do the playing with Bentley.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, could they be any more adorable!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're so cute. Congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

DH and said today, it feels like we have more time on our hands with the two than just the one. They play with each and wear each other quickly....lots of naps today (not us unfortunately). I gave Evye her separate time today. Took her outside by herself and we took a short walk. Bentley stayed with Dad...he slept the whole time. Tomorrow is Evye's big day, her "first groomer appointment." I am as nervous as I was sending my kid to kindergarten their first day.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a video. My first attempt at downloading one so bear with me. P.S. The big mouth you hear is Bentley.

http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss30/sgbriggs_photo/?action=view&current=MOV00379.flv


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My goodness, that little Bentley is one FIERCE dog! Must think he's a mastiff in that little body! ound:

Cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is so cute and that wrestling makes me want to two puppies at once


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> My goodness, that little Bentley is one FIERCE dog! Must think he's a mastiff in that little body! ound:
> 
> Cute!


He is soooo vocal. Even his yawn is loud !!! At first I kept thinking he was hurt the way he yelps. Evye has a bark on her that hurts the ears but his noises are 10 times bigger than he is. We are enjoying them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like Evye is winning! They are soooooooooooooo cute together! What time is the appointment? We want pictures! And..............a video too! Yea! That will be good!


----------



## brotdan (Dec 22, 2008)

Am I ever glad you posted that video! We have a 9 year old female Hav and a 17 week old male one. They play like that too and I am always worried they are fighting! Our older one is the the loud one. She is only about 8 1/2 lbs. The younger one is already almost 8 lbs...It actually is pretty amazing. The older one was never around other dogs until we got the puppy at the first of the year...


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, they are both so cute! We'll be getting Pumpkin's little brother or sister (most likely a brother) in two weeks. . .so it's good to know that that is what playing together will look like 
I've never had two dogs at once before. That's how Pumpkin plays with my grandma's dog, but my grandma always thinks Pumpkin is trying to kill hers. 
I love how they are both different colors too! Pumpkin (Lhasa Poo) is a tannish-white (she was more "pumpkin" colored when I got her--now it's a streak down her back and in her ears.) So I'm excited to get a multi-colored pup too!
Looking forward to cleaning up accidents againound: (though Pumpkin was really good--so I'm expecting the opposite for this one--then if it doesn't go that way, all the better!!!)
Have fun with your two little ones--and thanks for the pictures and video!!!
Danaile


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LMBo, Bentley sounds like a wild boar, hahaha. I loved how he quickly turned around (at 15 sec. left) after he was wondering for a second how Evye magically disappeared, LOL.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Daniele, Trust me...I would not have recognized that as "normal play" if I had not seen Lina's video. I thought they were trying to kill each other too. From what Lina described, Bentley (the little one) keeps going back for more, he doesn't cower away, he doesn't run and hide, he keeps going back and sometimes he is the instigator gnawing at the ears and neck....but Evye quickly reminds him, she is "top dog". He gets it. If he forgets, Evye reminds him. Today is has been mostly toys...the ears and neck are old hat...it's this 4"x 4" peice of blanket they keep playing tug of war with. Congratulations on the new pup. I absolutely love having the two...double the work and choas, but double the pleasure.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> LMBo, Betley sounds like a wild boar.


Doesn't he ???? I never heard such loud noises come out of such a small thing!!!! We don't want to hurt his feelings but we call him "big mouth" when he's not listening


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Quick update. Bentley is adjusting to his new home and used of Evye beating him up...he gives it back in return. A few new pics...he fell asleep in the toy box (awwww !!) and finally, my 5-year-old granddaughter is not afraid of the puppies. She was terrified of Evye, would walk in the house and sit on the couch with her feet up. Evye is pretty hyper and scared Madison. Bentley is more calm and gave her the confidence that puppies really won't eat you up (just chew you up).


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing pictures. Your granddaughter looks like a wonderful puppie sitter....and is adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It's heart-melting to see a pup sleeping in among their toys in the box!!

Your granddaughter is a pretty youngster! Glad Bentley has given her trust in dogs!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are all adorable, puppies and kiddies!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Sharlene,

It is sooooooooooooooo wonderful to know we can survive with two puppies. I haven't even asked the question......it is NOT the time yet.

Was wondering what is the weight difference between Evye and Bentley?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, they are so cute together with your granddaughter!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

All THREE are just beautiful Sharlene. And Bentley is a little heartbreaker, wow, so cute.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Hey Sharlene,
> 
> It is sooooooooooooooo wonderful to know we can survive with two puppies. I haven't even asked the question......it is NOT the time yet.
> 
> Was wondering what is the weight difference between Evye and Bentley?


Bentley is 3 lb, 14 oz. Evye is 6 lbs 14 oz. I have actually seem him drag her across the floor (wood) playing tug of war. He looses his traction when he hits the area rug.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Water bottle SUCCESS*

Our water bottle/stand arrived Saturday. It was an immediate success. I figured Evye would master it quickly but wasn't so sure about Bentley. A dob of cream cheese and he was licking away and caught on from there on in.

What a lifesaver for the drips on the floor. Now if I could only get them shake off the dried grass before they come in the house....!!

Here's little Bentley slurping away at his water bottle.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

How sweet! Where did you get that water bottle? He looks like he's an old pro at it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

In doing a search on this forum, there is a member's husband who makes water bottle stands. They are fabulous !!! Adjustable in height as they grow....everyone wanted one. Being new on the forum, I didn't feel it appropriate to ask......so I did a google search and found this one. I would have rather had the one he made, but I do like this one a lot. When they grow taller and the spout it too low, we figured out a way to raise the nozzle. They come in black or white...I chose black obviously. The web address is www.MrFooShihtzu.com. It took close to 3 weeks before I received it but she tells you that on the website.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my, Sharlene, I had missed this thread . . . what cuteness!! Bentley reminds me a lot of Jackson when he was a puppy. He is very vocal, too.

I also love your comment about the dried grass. I don't what type you have, but we have zoysia in our backyard, and it comes in all the time, too. DH mowed it yesterday, but I told him he should have set the blade even lower to keep it out of the house! I absolutely love it in the summer, but hate it in the spring when the dogwoods and azaleas are in the bloom, and the grass is still brown.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to see that Bentley caught onto it right away! Kubrick did as well and Hitchcock has been using it since forever as Kimberly uses bottles at her house.  I have the same holder. I like it but now that I have two different holder, I do like the one Susan's husband makes better as it uses the glass bottle and is quieter when they drink from it.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh my, Sharlene, I had missed this thread . . . what cuteness!! Bentley reminds me a lot of Jackson when he was a puppy. He is very vocal, too.
> 
> I also love your comment about the dried grass. I don't what type you have, but we have zoysia in our backyard, and it comes in all the time, too. DH mowed it yesterday, but I told him he should have set the blade even lower to keep it out of the house! I absolutely love it in the summer, but hate it in the spring when the dogwoods and azaleas are in the bloom, and the grass is still brown.


Yes we have something similar, a warm-weather grass. Bermuda. We have to use it (association rules). I'm not fond of all the brown from late October to April/May...but love it in the summer. Right now its nothing but brown hay and it sticks to the dogs like velcro.....:brick: I sweep up a pile of it every day in the house....and I mean a heaping pile !!! Grrrrr !!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, re: the same water bottle stand, was Kubrick still able to drink out of the nozzle full grown? The nozzle is 10 inches from the floor. If need be, we figured were could but something inside the tube to prevent the nozzle from going down to the lowest point. Hope we don't have to.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, yes but he lays down to use it. In fact, he prefers to do it that way now. Susan's husband's stand is adjustable in height so I tried putting it on taller and I don't think he liked it as he kept trying to lay down to drink from it, LOL. I keep it lower now for Hitchcock so maybe as he grows I'll try to raise it bit by bit. We'll see!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dried Grass! We have it too! I was thinking this was going to be part of my decor and you guys just made me realize that this dead grass does not last forever! Duh!!!

I have a water bottle too. It is smaller and attached to the gated kitchen, I like the free standing one you have. If.............. only, I can get my dh to stop putting the bowl of water out for Dexter, we would have a drier face on Dexter.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

That is so weird. . .I was checking up on your and your pups (still ever so cute!) and saw that water bottle stand. My breeder had just sent an e-mail today about the one she uses! I know I had bought the water bottle thing for Pumpkin (need to find it), but I'll have to order a stand too!


----------

